# Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro zu leise



## Wolfsburg INC (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab mir die oben genannten Kopfhörer geholt und sie an meine Onboard Audio angeschlossen aber die sind bei 100% irgendwie relativ leise, sind 250 Ohm. Ist das normal bei Onboardsound oder nicht? Ich Bau morgen meine Xonar DX rein, ist das bei der dann lauter??


----------



## Darkseth (18. Mai 2012)

jap, das ist normal, Onboard hat einfach nicht soviel dampf.

Mein dt 880 mit 600 Ohm ist an meinem Onbaord z.B. bei 100% lautstärke gerademal halbwegs zimmerlautstärke, um aber mal bissl lauter zu hören, gehts nicht.
Die gleiche Lautstärke erreicht meine xonar DX mit 40-50% lautstärke, vll 35% oder so.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2012)

leute, für soviel ohm braucht ihr nen richtigen verstärker, anders wird das nix  

also: receiver mit richtig dampf auf dem klinken-out kaufen und an die SoKa hängen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Ja ähm..
Nein.

Die Xonar DX reicht locker aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2012)

PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> Die Xonar DX reicht locker aus.


 

das kommt drauf an, also LAUT wirds damit nicht mehr


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Doch, also mit ner DX/D2X kann man sich ordentlich die Ohren wegballern.


----------



## Diavel (19. Mai 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, ne gute Soundkarte oder nen KHV hat locker mehr Dampf an der Klinke als nen Reciever/ Amp.

Volle Kanne an meinem Denon sind vielleicht 50% am Yulong. Und ne Asus Stx ist keinen deut leiser.


----------



## Xion4 (19. Mai 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> leute, für soviel ohm braucht ihr nen richtigen verstärker, anders wird das nix
> 
> also: receiver mit richtig dampf auf dem klinken-out kaufen und an die SoKa hängen



Das unterschreibe ich so mal überhaupt nicht, ist sogar eine ziemlich falsche Kaufberatung. Eine Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker (KHV) ist deutlich effektiver und kräftiger und vor allem zweckgebundener. Es kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein jemandem nen AV Receiver zu empfehlen der mehr "Wumms" auf den Kopfhörern will. 

Ich empfehle meinen Freunden auch immer schön die Reifen bis 300km/h zu kaufen damit sie schneller fahren können. Denn die 60 PS, die brauch man nicht erhöhen, die Reifen sind das Geheimnis  Was ich damit sagen will: unangebrachte Emehlung da die Empfehlung generell nicht stimmt und vorallem unpassend ist.


----------



## Darkseth (19. Mai 2012)

Der KH ausgang von nem Receiver ist oft nicht verstärkt, und oft auch ne ecke schlechter als ne Soundkarte ohne KHV.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2012)

also meine asus xonar dg hat zwar power. und nicht gerade wenig 

aber die ist trotzdem ein witz gegen meinen yamaha rx v2090  

und jeder, der nen monitor-KH-anschluss hat, würde ich empfehlen, den KH üer adapter an die mains anzuschließen


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Super, die DG hat nen kleinen KHV und kostet 30€. Wie viel kostet dein AVR?

Nimm mal einen richtigen KHV als Vergleich, also Yulong U100 oder so, da sieht das bestimmt ganz anders aus.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2012)

ja klar, das IST aber auch schon wieder ein externer verstärker     es ging darum, ob eine soka das schafft, und bei 600 ohm wird das grenzwertig    mit nem guten KHV  ist das natürlich kein problem 


jap, die xonar dg ist die kleinste xonar, da ich eigentlich eh nur stereo höre, aber das dann in guter quali wollte  aber mir fehlt halt die kohle direkt ne  xonar essence stx  zu kaufen


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Mai 2012)

Hier geht es um den DT990 Pro und der hat 250 Ohm. Der von Dakseth erwähnte DT880 mit 600 Ohm wurde nur zum Vergleich genannt.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2012)

stimmt sorry, das mit den 600 ohm war jemand anders 

aber auch für 250 ohm würde ich empfehlen schon nen KHV  oder nen normalen verstärker dazwischen zu hängen. geht natürlich ohne, aber party machen ist damti dann eher schwierig  

dafür wird das gehör qualitativ umso mehr verwöhnt


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Mai 2012)

Hast Du selbst einen 250 Ohm Kopfhörer und sprichst dadurch aus Erfahrung oder sind das eher Vermutungen?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> ja klar, das IST aber auch schon wieder ein externer verstärker     es ging darum, ob eine soka das schafft, und bei 600 ohm wird das grenzwertig    mit nem guten KHV  ist das natürlich kein problem


 
Dann nimmt man eine Essence STX, die ist fast gleich gut und intern.

Also der DT-990 250 Ohm ist an onBoard leise, an einer D2X aber mehr als ausreihend laut, auch für "Party".


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2012)

hmm okay, das d2x kenne ich jetzt direkt nicht.


aber ja: ich spreche aus erfahrung, ich habe ne ziemliche sammlung an kopfhörern  die haben bei mir aber teilweise auch nen recht hohen verschleiß, während die besten aber ewig halten  

mein traum seit 1-2 jahren ist der dt770pro


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Mai 2012)

Inzwischen wissen wir das Du gern eine STX hättest und von einem DT770 Pro Träumst... gefragt hat danach allerdings keiner.
Meine frage ist nicht beantwortet, daher nochmal!
Hast Du selbst einen 250 Ohm Kopfhörer und sprichst dadurch aus Erfahrung oder sind das eher Vermutungen?


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2012)

mein "hochohmigster" kopfhörer ist glaube ich ein alter sennheiser hd 250 linear II    

der hat 300 Ohm.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Mai 2012)

Auch danach hat wieder keiner gefragt...
Die richtige Antwort wäre dann wohl "Nein habe ich nicht."!
Ich habe einen, sogar das genannte Modell und der geht an der DG in einem alten Rechner der hier noch steht mehr als Laut genug.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Jap, kann ich bestätigen. Der DT-990 250 Ohm ist richtig laut an einer DG.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2012)

hmm, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, die bekommt ja gerade mal meinen 24 ohm kopfhörer laut


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Weil man das auch total miteinander vergleichen kann 

So viel Inkompetenz musste ich lange nicht mehr lesen... Oder ich hoffe ich hab einfach die Ironie nicht verstanden.


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Mai 2012)

Wahrscheinlich zu oft den Freigeschalteten iPod aufgehabt. Allerdings sind das jetzt nur Mutmaßungen meinerseits...


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Mai 2012)

uäääh, nein nen ipod werde ich mir sicher nicht antun   dann müsste ich ja schließlich deren murks-software verwenden, und das macht die an sich passable hardware leider ziemlich schlecht. 


wieso kann man den widerstand denn nicht mit der leistungsabgabe bei gleicher leistungsaufnahme vergleichen? per definition ist genau das der widerstand


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Mai 2012)

Vergleich mal einen AKG K701 62 Ohm mit einem DT-990 250 Ohm. Der AKG 701 ist deutlich schwieriger anzutreiben, den kannst du an einer DX vergessen. Der DT-990 ist aber leicht anzutreiben und an einer DX mehr als laut genug.


----------



## iceman650 (19. Mai 2012)

Impedanz (nein, nicht Widerstand ) ist ungleich dem Wirkungsgrad, der sagt, wieviel db der Hörer aus einer bestimmten "Menge" Strom (man sehe mir nach, dass ich es nicht genau im Kopf habe).


----------



## moparcrazy (19. Mai 2012)

Der PommesmanmXXL hat den Hörer und sagt mit der Soundkarte wird es Laut genug!
Ich habe den Hörer und sage mit der Soundkarte wird es Laut genug!
Du sagst das wird nicht Laut genug. Dein wissen zu dem Hörer basiert bisher allerdings nur auf Vermutungen und Theorien!
Ich hoffe der TE ist sich im klaren welche aussage verlässlicher ist.


----------



## Rat Six (19. Mai 2012)

Ich kann auch bestätigen dass der DT990 an einer Soka laut genug ist. Auf maximaler Lautstärke kann man sich damit sogar die Ohren erledigen. Der AKG701 mit 62 Ohm ist im Vergleich wesentlich schwieriger anzutreiben und muss lauter gestellt werden umauf die selbe Lautstärke zu kommen.


----------

